# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  GoPro auf Board befestigen --> Tipps?

## Beavis25

Hi Leute! Ich wrde gerne meine Gopro auf der Nose befestigen. Habe dafr auch dieses Klebepad besorgt. Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie ich das da am besten drauf klebe. Vorher irgendwie reinigen? Das wird sicherlich schwierig, da da vorne ja auch noch der rauhe Standlack ist. Hat einer von euch Tipps, wie ich den Aufkleber da richtig fest drauf kriege? Was muss ich sonst nocht beachten? Bin fr jeden Rat dankbar!
Gre 
Tom

----------


## p4co86

Hi Beavis25 !
Also ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, die zu beklebende Flche muss Glatt,Staub und Fettfrei sein. Wenn du das Klebepad einmal aufgeklebt hast bekommst du es auch nicht wieder ab, also darauf achten das es in der richtigen Position geklebt wird.

Also auf den rauhen Standlack wrde ich es an deiner Stelle nicht kleben, das wird nicht halten.

Ich kann dir heute Abend aber mal ein paar bilder schicken, wie ich sie am Masttop und am Boom befestigt habe. Falls du es nachbauen willst kann ich dir auch noch sagen was du dazu brauchst ! 

Bis dann Greetz

----------


## Beavis25

Vielen Dank fr die Antwort! Du kannst mir gerne was schicken. Hast meine Email per PN. Fr den Boom hab ich schon ein Mount dazugekauft - funktioniert einwandfrei. Fr den Masttop wre allerdings auch nochmal ne coole Sache. Wenn du mir da was schicken knntest wre auch echt super. Wie gesagt - Email per PN. Danke im Voraus!
Gre
Tom

----------


## p4co86

Hier ein kleines Video von meiner GoPro mast mount !!!

http://www.youtube.com/lwidecorel

----------


## blobbyvolley

Moin moin,

mchte mir auch gern eine Go Pro HD zulegen, berlege aber ehrlich gesagt wie haltbar die ganze Geschichte ist. Habt mit der Befestigung an Gabel, Mast oder Board schonmal nen Waschgang in der Welle erlebt? Bleibt das Ding dran oder muss man schon hllisch aufpassen? 300 Euro in der Ostsee versenken wre ja nicht so cool. 
Habe gelesen, dass hier Leute schon eigene Mast Mounts gebaut haben?! Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Muss ja irgendwas sein, wo man kein Loch ins Segel machen muss. Wenn ihr mir vielleicht auch diese Tipps zukommen lassen knntet wre das klasse!

Gru und danke

----------


## jojo

Hi,
zustzlich zum Mount musst du die Cam immer an einer Leash sichern. Mir ist bei einem Schleudersturz die Original-Halterung einer GoPro - genauer gesagt eines der Verlngerungselemente - gebrochen. Ohne Leash (festgetaped am Gehuse und verknotet an der Gabel) wre die Cam jetzt auf dem Grund der Ostsee.

Bei einem Bekannten hat sich die Saugnapfplatte gelst (kann bei unsauberer Montage passieren) und ist ohne Leash samt Cam versunken.

Also immer Panzerband (Gewebeklebeband, Duct Tape) und Leash (stabiler 2-3mm Tampen) verwenden.

Gre
Jojo

----------


## Lenny

Hi Leute,

habt ihr bisher schon irgendwelche Halterungen fr die GoPro selbst gebaut??
Manche sehen ja wirklich einfach aus. Wie zum Beispiel das Armband oder die Hinnenschraubenhalterung fr Kite- oder Wakeboards.

Gre
Lenny

----------


## stefmaster

Moin!

hat schonmal einer eine gopro auf nem eva-deck befestigt?
ich denke mal das klebe pad drfte auf nem eva-deck nicht lange halten ...

Gru
Stefan

----------


## surfniels

Hi Lenny
Habe schoen mit mehreren Go/pro mounts versucht...
http://surfniels.blogspot.dk/2012/06/go-pro-mount.html


Hi Stefmaster
Ich habe einmal eine gopro halterung auf einem starboard mit vollem eva deck montiert.
Daf]ur habe ich einen schnitt durch die eva schicht gemacht und es vorsichtig gelst. Dann habe ich die Go'pro platte aufs brett geklebt und nachher die eva schicht wieder drber geklebt...
Hoffe dass es sinn macht
viel spass
Niels

----------


## Duebi

Moin Leutz,
wie siehts mit der Festigkeit der GoPro aus?
Was hlt das Ding alles aus?

----------

